

Show HN: Automatic Twitter Translator - chip
http://noupload.com/translatetweet/

======
chip
I put this together really quickly to keep up to date on the Japan earthquake
situation from my Japanese friends. They post in Japanese which I can't
understand, so by adding the hashtag #en the translator will automatically
translate and repost the translated tweet to their stream. Hopefully this will
help others out as well.

